# Kitty



## duccao (Nov 7, 2010)

Cat! by duccao, on Flickr




DCAO3222 by duccao, on Flickr

Domesticated animals count too, right?


----------



## Neon Photo (Oct 18, 2011)

Both look a little overexposed to me but nice cute shots.


----------



## Apple Tree Studios (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw the Title of this post was Kitty so I figured I would share a few shots of a Kitty or Two.
I have a few more wildlife images here. http://appletreestudiosblog.com/category/wildlife/


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 23, 2012)

Typical of lions.
Just lyin' around, eating and sleeping!


----------



## samthefish (Mar 23, 2012)

Walter my cat.


----------



## samthefish (Mar 23, 2012)

And here's Walter with Lulu the dog. Kinda grainy, at ISO 3200.


----------



## rambarra (Mar 23, 2012)

pikatchu


----------



## Jim K (Mar 23, 2012)

samthefish said:


> And here's Walter with Lulu the dog. Kinda grainy, at ISO 3200.



Takes me back to my childhood when our large black & white cat would try to wash our English Setter, a never ending task for him.


----------



## samthefish (Mar 23, 2012)

Apple Tree Studios said:


> I saw the Title of this post was Kitty so I figured I would share a few shots of a Kitty or Two.
> I have a few more wildlife images here. http://appletreestudiosblog.com/category/wildlife/



Love the battle scars on the Lion - he's been in a few fights! Not like the prissy zoo lions.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 6, 2012)

samthefish said:


> And here's Walter with Lulu the dog. Kinda grainy, at ISO 3200.



True love.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

Heres my buddy Boots


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 13, 2012)

My father's cat


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

Heres my wifes lil brat.


----------



## Chrisbrn (Apr 21, 2012)

This is my Lena: 




Life is good by ChrisBrn, on Flickr





My nose is pink, I win! by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## Cooperphile (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## EvilTed (Apr 21, 2012)

Great shot Cooperphile


----------



## Tov (Apr 21, 2012)

'the good life'


----------



## AlanK (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are my cats Gouda (he yawns a lot) and Daisy (as seen through the back door.)

Alan


----------



## CanonCameraFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Awwwwwww. They're all gorgeous. I could take them all home, perhaps with the exception of the lion :. One is enough for us - Frankie Puss, named after Frankie Howerd. We used to have Billy as well (named after Billy Connelly) but sadly he died last year.

The top photo is Frankie and the one below, Billy


----------



## zim (Apr 21, 2012)

Sir Charles or Charlie to his friends
F1n 200 2.8 about a 50% crop
Would be a much easier shot with our 500D but having so much FUN teaching my daughter pre-focusing, anticipating the moment, manual camera control and of course with ‘only’ 36 exp. really thinking about it first.


----------



## aznable (Apr 22, 2012)

scinagatta the good cat







a bit out of focus


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom

Camera Model	Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Shooting Date/Time	22/04/2012 14:02:22
Shooting Mode	Aperture-Priority AE
Tv( Shutter Speed )	1/500
Av( Aperture Value )	4.0
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
Exposure Compensation	-1/3
ISO Speed	500
Auto ISO Speed	ON
Lens	EF200mm f/2L IS USM
Focal Length	200.0mm


----------



## Kane (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a few shots of Minx, 5 weeks old.


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 23, 2012)

50 1.4


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 23, 2012)

50 1.4


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 24, 2012)

70-200 f4 lis + ex 1.4II


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 27, 2012)

This tread is totally unfair as the I am a cat lover, but I most say the photos have been outstanding.


----------



## elsyx (Apr 27, 2012)

Numa 

5D Mark III, 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro


----------



## aznable (May 6, 2012)

Tracy Pinto said:


> This tread is totally unfair as the I am a cat lover, but I most say the photos have been outstanding.


for sure your cat's photos are outanding to....post post 

sigma 70-200 OS [email protected]/4




Epic Sciangatta by candido.dessanti, on Flickr


----------



## Cooperphile (May 8, 2012)

Definitely not the greatest composition you've ever seen, but this pic was taken while the new camera's box was still strewn on the kitchen counter.

This is Barley. I posted a B&W picture of Hops a few days ago. 8)

5DMk3 - ISO 800 - 1/125 sec - f/2.8 - EF 100mm 2.8 Macro


----------



## Cyclops (May 8, 2012)




----------



## westr70 (May 9, 2012)

Darn! I thought this was about Secret Service vendors in Colombia........


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (May 9, 2012)

I likes me some floofies


----------



## e-d0uble (May 9, 2012)

When I see "kitty", I can't help but post one of our fella.


----------



## eeek (May 9, 2012)

Cats? Well, alright!


----------



## bchernicoff (May 9, 2012)

"I'm waiting for my milk..."


----------



## dstppy (May 9, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> "I'm waiting for my milk..."



Fuzzy!

Russian Blue.

August this year, my ex-baby (nyow my sister's baby) will be 20 years old!


----------



## awinphoto (May 9, 2012)

Ahhhh ahhhhh ahhhhh choooooo


----------



## Adrian S. (May 9, 2012)

Here's my cat.. licking his lips in anticipation of a kill.


----------



## darash (May 9, 2012)

My cat in africa... lol...


----------



## samueljay (May 29, 2012)

Here's a few photos of my cats:






















and a slightly animated Gif


----------



## shokie (May 30, 2012)

We call him flea bag.


----------



## macrodust (May 30, 2012)

young street cat


----------



## triggermike (May 30, 2012)

It doesn't get very cold here in So. Florida, but a couple years ago it did and our cat knew where to lay . . .


----------



## 5D Freak (May 30, 2012)

Here's a few of Bazza. Thought he was a ragdoll when he was a kitten, but as he's growing, I now think he's a Siamese.


----------



## lopicma (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is Tigger... He's lost his bounce after turning a year old, but he loves to lounge around.


----------



## Lily (Jun 28, 2012)

My mom's neighbor's cat. 

I don't know the little fella's name, but he sure likes to follow me around the garden every time I visit.




Cat by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr

Lily


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 28, 2012)

My cat


----------



## gary samples (Jun 30, 2012)

1ds mark II 
200MM F/2.0 1/800 ISO 100


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 7, 2012)

Amazing gary samples! I love it!

P.S. I love your lens too. I can haz lens pease?


----------



## gary samples (Jul 7, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Amazing gary samples! I love it!
> 
> P.S. I love your lens too. I can haz lens pease?


 ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

The 200 f/2 is the best lens I have used


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just looked up the price. I wonder if they'll take my first born when I end up having kids? No? Damn. Guess I'll be saving up for that, the 24L, 35L, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, and the 1.4x & 2x TC. *sigh* I should start playing the lotto I guess.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 22, 2012)

gary samples said:


> 1ds mark II
> 200MM F/2.0 1/800 ISO 100



love this shot...the eyes capture me.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 24, 2012)

How to make a photo of a kitty looking straight at you....


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 24, 2012)

... without being self-photographed twice? BTW - it's not a fish, it's a cat


----------



## ions (Nov 11, 2012)

Ferguson the Cat by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jesse (Nov 11, 2012)

692A6201-2 by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## jhpeterson (Nov 11, 2012)

My BFF (best feline friend), Socks, taken two days after I got him. Seems it didn't take him very long to make himself at home.


----------



## Chris Burch (Nov 11, 2012)

Guess I'll join in on the fun...


----------



## TexasBadger (Nov 24, 2012)

Doofus


----------



## Julie G. (Nov 25, 2012)

Guess I'll join in too




Arwen by Julie Gunstensen, on Flickr with Canon 350D




Test 1 by Julie Gunstensen, on Flickr with Canon 5D Mark II, 35L and some cheap YN flashes




Test 2 by Julie Gunstensen, on Flickr with Canon 5D Mark II, 35L and some cheap YN flashes




Test 3 by Julie Gunstensen, on Flickr with Canon 5D Mark II, 35L and some cheap YN flashes


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 25, 2012)

One of mine, who is presently purring in my lap:


----------



## DianeK (Nov 26, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Guess I'll join in on the fun...



Chris, those are just gorgeous. Mackerel tabby DSH/ASH...my favorites!
Diane


----------



## docholliday (Nov 26, 2012)

*Another child, er cat*

Not the best quality image, but definitely one of the fattest cats...and most spoiled. 







And here's one a bit more "formal":






...she's at the table, waiting for her plate of food to be served.


----------



## M.ST (Nov 26, 2012)

I like cats.


----------



## newmandoyle (Jan 6, 2013)

This is Newman waiting for Christmas. He is a seventeen year old Ragdoll...


----------



## NotABunny (Jan 6, 2013)

Not my cat.


----------



## madmailman (Jan 6, 2013)

Where I come from the kitties are a little bigger, but they still like to play with string...


----------



## CharlieB (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## TAF (Jan 6, 2013)

Frodo taking a nap...

5D3 with a 135mm f4.7 Graphex Optar lens adapted via a kludge (bellows extension, bored out C to EOS adapter).

I used the iris on the lens and the shutter on the body for this one. I've taken others where I've used the iris and shutter on the lens and simply set the body for "B".

With Live View the whole process becomes fairly straightforward and enjoyable, if somewhat difficult to hand hold.


----------



## dlheidemann (Jan 30, 2013)

Canon 60D, 40mm f/2.8 pancake.


----------



## Slashp (Jan 30, 2013)

Two taken with the 135L:











John


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 30, 2013)

Listen up!

I am disgusted by all these good quality L lenses you sad sad cat people are wasting on these…these… rats with hair!!! And displaying such waste in public too!!! Aren't you even ashamed!? Seriously, people, pull yourself together !!!  

Now on a completely unrelated note, here is our house rat snapped with some lenses of ill repute. :

135L
70-200L f/2.8 II 
70-300L (last one on an old Rebel body)


----------



## bcliburn (Feb 8, 2013)




----------

